# Hi all! New here



## Monda (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everyone, my name is Amanda and I just got a 6wk old baby boy named Archie. He's sooo sweet and loving! 

Attached is a pic of Archie sleeping on my shoulder.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Archie is adorable, but he looks much older than 6 weeks.


----------



## Monda (Apr 8, 2020)

I thought so too. Maybe more like 8 or 9wks? The lady insisted on 6wks but either way, I love this lil dude!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's Charlee at almost 9 weeks old, her fur hasn't filled in like Archie's, although Cali's fur (in the background) does look more like Archie's. And yes, Charlee always looks surprised and like she's wearing too much eyeliner. 

That really is such a sweet picture of you and Archie.


----------



## Monda (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm so confused about his age! He is a bit more 'needy/reliant' on me to remind him to eat, drink and after power naps, he needs help finding his litter box.
With that said, I've been staying in my blocked off room with his box just across the room. He'll meow till I no-show him where it is & then will use it to potty

Any ideas?


----------



## Monda (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh and will seek me out for naps/bedtime. I know part of his personality but could he have developed more of this need seek ms out for naps?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

His age doesn't really matter, I think you're doing everything right, no kitten is the same. I do, however, think he would do better in a different climate. I'll send you my info and you can make the travel arrangements to get him to my house. As soon as possible. 

Just kidding, he's giving me serious kitten fever!!!


----------



## Monda (Apr 8, 2020)

It had just gotten me thinking. I try to make sure I show him where things are instead of just picking him up and putting him by it. Am going to try to get him to vet for shots next week. He and my 7lb chihuahua mix have begun to play and hang out sometimes. Archie also isn't concerned with my mini poodle who is almost 10yrs old and thinks she needs to be the disciplinarian.. 🤦‍♀️ Silly animals!

Pic attached of him sleeping.. No, he's not been spoiled at all! 😁


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

Somehow, I don't think those new pics are going to cure kitten fever!  The one on the left . . . is that a yoga pose?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Seriously! Are you *trying *to be mean? My friends know I want an orange boy someday. I think that picture is called the "rehome me" pose. 

I raise you an innocence pose: My girls were fighting and I said, "Fine, nobody gets treats." I swear they turned to look at me and this was it. This also reminded me of all of their kitten habits, so I think I'm over the kitten fever. They were freaking adorable, but brats.


----------



## Monda (Apr 8, 2020)

Haha awe they are adorable! Archie is definitely a character! He's discovered my feet as I sleep move and that they're fun to chase lol. Only thing is nearly falling over him and almost busting my face to save him 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, that never changes. After 12 years, I tell my girls "How are you still alive??" I can't believe I've never stepped on them! I have to do the "black cat shuffle" when I walk - not lifting my feet off the floor when I walk, especially at night.


----------



## Monda (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm just praying I dont accidentally bc I'm already not the most coordinated soul on 2 legs Haha! 

He is playing more and harder now that I'm focusing more on make sure he is developing memory for where his bowls are so he eats & drinks more.

He wrestled with Bella (chi mix) who was very gentle with him. He is sound asleep (yes on me, layin on my chest.. lol) he scares me bc he sleeps so hard he'll just be so 'limp/floppy' when he power naps.


----------

